# How to sharpen a benriner mandoline blade



## bompetisco (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi there folks after 5 years owing a benriner mandoline i now decided is time to sharpen it. I have a couple of japonesedamascus knives and i have already learned some knowledge on sharpening this knives, i even have a rail for the 15 degree angle. The mandoline blade doesnt look like the knifes one seens it has a angle on one side and kind of flat on the other.Basicaly any link to a video or so? All advices are very welcome. Cheers in advance


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

It's probably cheaper to buy a whole new mandolin than the replacement blades, btw. My coarse blades are all but shot. Can't sharpen those. Flat blades go for around $10 -15.

There are a lot of very smart bladeheads here. Have some patience; someone will chime in. My humble advice : 

I let the blade angle guide me and do it by hand on water stones. I have a jewel magnifier, and inspect the blades insuring a flat even surface. 

Don't forget about removing burr on the opposite side. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow yours lasted 5 years? I found it pretty dull out of the box and sharpened mine immediately. 1000, 2000 grit stones is as far as I went


----------



## bompetisco (Apr 19, 2016)

Cheers for the advise. Liked the ideia of the magnifieng jewel glasses maybe something worth considering on investing any links on those could you sent me?


----------



## bompetisco (Apr 19, 2016)

Ehehe with the knowledge i have now i must agree with you, but some years ago i fond that very sharp... Also some of the worts cuts i got in my life were thanx to this piece. Thats why i invested on a kevlar food glove.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gclid=CKbmqKXhm8wCFUEfhgodTfMO3Q&gclsrc=aw.ds

I've not seen nor heard of this mentioned here by bladeheads. Not everybody uses it. I do simply to double check my angles and make sure I've removed enough material. Not very scientific or precise. Just an observational tool.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Sure everyone uses magnifiers of some kind, and mostly cheap ones too.  And nowadays I think just $40 buys you a decent magnifier you can plug into your computer.


----------

